# Electric Hookup In The Backyard



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm going to run power out to the backyard underground for the camper. My question is this. I know I need 30 amp now but I'm going to need 50 amp eventually when we trade up to a 5th wheel. Will my 30 amp wire be able to handle 50 amp later on when we upgrade or will I have to run new wire again?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would say to go for the 50 amp now...you can always use an adapter until you get your 5th wheel.

Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

There was a thread on 30 Amp vs 50 amp. it seems that the 50 amp is split to 25 when using an plug adapter. I lthink I would put the gauge of wire needed for the 50 amp,, but wire it 30 amp now, and just rewire it when 50 amps are needed.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I didn't know they made a 50-30 amp adapter.....thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like others have said run and wire it to a 50 amp service and use an adapter to the 30 amp

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You will have to run 6 ga wire for 50 amps, You can wire it up as a 50 amp service and use a adaptor and get 50 amps of 120 volt power. A 50 amp connection has 4 wires a ground, 2 hots and a netural there is 12000 watts of power available 6000 watts for each hot. So you could run 2 30amp trailers and have power to spare. That is 2 legs of 120 volts at 50 amps each (HOT to Netrual) or 240 volts between both hots at 50 amps.

If you bury the wire you can't use Romex or nm wire you should use conduit with 6 ga THHN/THWN or just THWN wire.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> There was a thread on 30 Amp vs 50 amp. it seems that the 50 amp is split to 25 when using an plug adapter. I lthink I would put the gauge of wire needed for the 50 amp,, but wire it 30 amp now, and just rewire it when 50 amps are needed.


Reread the thread, it is 50 amps at either 120 V per leg or 50 amps at 240 V using both legs. If you will need a 50 amp service, I would go ahead and put on in. The 50 amp plug is a 240 V 50 amp service socket, fairly easy to find. You can do one of two things; if you need the 30 amp now, it would be best to connect up to a 30 amp single curcuit breaker and just run the line to the camper. If the run is less than 30' or so, 6 gauge wire will work. If longer, I would ask about running 4 gauge to reduce the risk of voltage loss. On the other end I would use a 30 amp socket. You could use an adapter to reduce the 50 amps, but I would rather if it was me, have the double protection of a 30 amp breaker on the outside and in the camper. Even though it would be more expensive, you could go with a complete set up with 50-30-20 amp services in a protected box and then you would be sure.

I got a 30 amp service in my backyard for the camper. cost me about $30 total to do it myself. Best $30 I've spent. Did find out one thing. I had had trouble with the AC kicking out on the OB at Bible Camp and at a couple of campgrounds I went to. It doesn't do it at home and didn't do it at the last Bible Camp I went to. the difference is old wiring and services as opposed to new setups. I was experiencing voltage drops at the other places that I don't at home or the new camping spots at the other Bible Camp. That was the reason I said to check on wire size.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am looking at doing the same thing at my house. I have my camper parked next too the shed and was planning on running a 30 amp serice to the shed with a plug for the camper on the outside. I also want to use the power for a couple of lights in the camper. Would 30 amps be enough?

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Would 30 amps be enough?
> 
> Gary


Yes as long as your not running the microwave, AC, DW's curling iron and electric water heater while parked in the dark with the lights glowing on the OB. 
But seriously if your running new service just spend the few extra bucks and put in 50A service. Maybe it will be a selling feature if you ever move.

my .02 wishing I could park at home.

Bill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I installed a box that has 50-30-20 amp recpticles and is wired accordingly. I may need the 50 someday


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I installed a box that has 50-30-20 amp recpticles and is wired accordingly. I may need the 50 someday


Jim,
I was at Mike Thompson's RV the other day finally picking up my missing stabilizer pads. They had just about every Outback model imaginable...I toured them all and it was really cool to see the big fifth wheels.
I bet they have one that could take up your 50 amp








Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No Outbacks are 50 amp. they are all 30.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello!

First off, I'm not a degreed / certified electrician but I know enough to be dangerous! Here is my 2 cents worth and always double check with an actual electrician beforehand.

For 30 amp you need 10 awg wire minimally. If you run 6 awg it should handle 50, but it also depends on how far your run of wire will be. if your going over 25 ft you might want to "up" your wire gauge (lower number). I just added a TT 30 outlet in my garage. and you need 10 gage for a TT 30 amp outlet.

Last year I ran 2 - 110's

One for outlets ( 8 outlets max on a 20 amp circut breaker wired in series) ( 12 gage)

One for the lights ( I used 12 gage again, but 14 is good enough) ( lights are usually 14 gage, outlets are 12 gage)

After digging the 25 foot trench







I decided that I did not want to do that again so I added wires for 2 garage door openers, a phone line, cable, and 3 strands of 6 gage for my 220 air compressor and welder.









Good luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would wire the 50A circuit now. Even if you only get 25A to the trailer, that will be plenty for all but the most extreme conditions (everything running at once), and since this is for storage primarily, you probably will not encounter that condition. In any case, it can certainly be controlled.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

